# How long between your bloody show and birth? (non-medicated, non-induced)



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

I had bloody show & mucus yesterday morning and am pretty surprised to be sitting here pregnant and contraction-less!

How long did it take between your bloody show and then (1) your first contraction and (2) the birth? (if you didn't have pitocin and epidural etc.)

I think some extremely stressful circumstances yesterday stalled my labor.


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

This won't be that helpful to you, but I was already having (mild, early labor) contractions when I lost my mucus plug and had bloody show, both times first thing in the morning when I got up to pee, and babies were born the same day, at 9:30 p.m. and 3 p.m. respectively.


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't help you from experience but I feel like I read it can be a couple days sometimes.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I don't really remember but actually it isn't really a good indicator of when labor will start. It can happen a week or more before labor comes on.

ETA: My first labor was 36 hours between the first contraction and the birth. I am pretty sure I had lost my plug several days before labor started. This was my only labor where there weren't things being done to "move it along". I've never had pit or an epi, but my shortest labor was induced by AROM and was about 7 hours. The next shortest I think was my last baby and it was around 10 hours and started after the midwife rimmed my cervix.

That probably doesn't help does it? Anyway, if you are stressed do whatever you can to work that out and don't worry too much if you don't go into labor right away.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

i didn't get it with Ava at all. With Dylan I had a little well into active labor.


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

Over 48 hours until birth, but pre-labor started within a day. I had bloody mucus the whole time.


----------



## Cassaba (Apr 7, 2009)

I was in active labor too, so only 2 hours for me.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Never had bloody show with either baby!

Hope you're less stressed now, and maybe even holding your baby! :hug


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Started to lose it on a Tuesday, kept finding more bits in the AM on Wed and Thu, went into labor Fri PM and delivered Sat AM. HTH and congratulations!


----------



## Inkedstar (Dec 21, 2005)

Bloody show always occured as the pre-labor began. Mild cramps ensued shortly after and with my last LO she was born 7 hrs later! Hope your holding your LO by now. Bloody show is usually a good sign that labor is on it's way!!


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm less stressed, but still not holding a baby! That was Thursday morning, and nothing since then. Hopefully today's pedicure will get things moving again! I am finding your experiences very comforting! (even if it means I have weeks to go!!)


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

I lost my mucous plug at 37w6d, and was gave birth at 38w2d. So, it can take a few days!

~Rose


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

I had bloody show starting Friday night, and into Saturday, but nothing so far, aside from some intense but irregular contractions. Hoping things happen soon!


----------



## insomniamama (Jun 30, 2004)

With my first 2 children, birth happened within 24hrs of the loss of the plug; with #3 it's not as predictable as I thought. I lost it 2 days ago and the labor contractions haven't begun yet. I've read that the latter is your indicator that birth is eminent but the loss of the plug means that it could happen anywhere from a few hours to 3 weeks down the road.


----------



## hereyes (Jan 8, 2011)

I just lost my plug (no pink) last night around 10pm after mild ctx all day. Then I had some pink tinged mucous when I got up this morning, but the ctx haven't really gotten any more intense. Here's hoping we are holding our babies sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## MsFortune (Dec 5, 2010)

Almost two weeks with my first baby. With second, I either never got it or it happened when I was in active labor so I did not notice it.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I never saw a mucous plug with DS. My water broke and I went into labor 13ish hours labor. About 3 hours into labor I started to have bloody show.... I know that doesn't help, but I guess it means bloody show can come at any time pre-labor or in labor.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

OP here, thought I would share my experience: 6 days in between.

Had bloody show on Thursday morning. Then only mucus, no blood, until Tuesday morning when there was more mucus and bloody show. Tuesday afternoon at 1pm, I got a pregnancy massage from a midwife that pushed all the acupressure and reflexology points for uterine action. Went into labor at 7pm Tuesday night. Baby in arms 20 minutes after midnight Wednesday morning.


----------



## aidenn (Jun 25, 2010)

My first there was a 10 day gap between bloody show and her birthday. But I had my membranes swept in the interim of those 10 days, so I don't know if that counts as "induction".


----------



## morganlefay (Nov 13, 2007)

I *think* I started to get bloody show on a Friday--labor started on Monday and she was born on Tuesday.


----------

